# Ever accidentally kissed your chi's eyeball?



## NewChiDad (Oct 31, 2012)

Let's face it--chi faces were made for smooching. But they've also got those GREAT BIG BULGY eyes that can sometimes get in the way. I've kissed Butterbean many a time and felt a wet contact on my cheek and wondered, "Wait--is that her eyeball?" She never seems bothered by it. But sometimes she moves her head unexpectedly, and more than once I think I may have accidentally kissed her on the eye. Again, apparently no harm done. But I have to wonder, is this a common experience?


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

everyday occurrence at my house LOL


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Lol ! Not really thought about it but now you mention it probably.


----------



## Leeanne (Oct 25, 2012)

I seem to constantly be accidently kissing Teddy's eyeballs, theyre a bit hard to miss lol


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Yep! I can usually tell when an eye has got in the way as it tastes extra salty  hehe


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Er....no.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I accidentally do this all the time. Odie's cheek is so tiny. Eye juice!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Haha, this thread made me laugh. I usually grab Midgie's face & smooch her whole face, but don't think I've ever got the eye. Lol


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Yesterday Rolo was kissing me as I was talking and I accidentally bit his tongue (not hard) because he shoved it right in my mouth! That made me laugh then I spilt my cup of tea all over my lap! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Aaaaallll the time! And i love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Rolo'sMummy said:


> Yesterday Rolo was kissing me as I was talking and I accidentally bit his tongue (not hard) because he shoved it right in my mouth! That made me laugh then I spilt my cup of tea all over my lap!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Lol that is so cute and funny! Did he get scared?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I accidentally do this all the time. Odie's cheek is so tiny. Eye juice!



Hahaha, eye juice is right! :lol:

Their heads are just too tiny, it takes a lot of smooching practice 
to learn how to avoid the accidental eye kiss, lol. I'm still learning.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ive accidently poked my dexter in the ye before but it didnt even bother him... LMAO


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Rolo'sMummy said:


> Yesterday Rolo was kissing me as I was talking and I accidentally bit his tongue (not hard) because he shoved it right in my mouth! That made me laugh then I spilt my cup of tea all over my lap!


LOL!! Hope you didn't scold yourself!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

yes all the time...I need target practice. Her face is so small I accidently get a mouthful of eye. I get a bit grossed out, but she doesnt seem to mind.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Lol! Luckily the tea was luke warm so no scalds and Rolo didn't care, luckily I didn't get him hard, we just sort of made contact! They're so funny!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

All the time me too I love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

